# Golf Reviewers Needed



## federicogolfnyc (Nov 17, 2015)

Hello,

My name is Federico, I live in Manhattan, NY and after my MBA I am starting a Golf accessories startup that will sell on Amazon.

I am looking for honest Amazon golf reviewers in exchange of free units using a specific cuopon code I can provide to each person interested in from the forum. I am currently building a list of golfers interested in reviewing my products in exchange of free products and would be a pleasure and very helpful to ask members if they would be interested.

Regards,

Federico


----------

